# D2G Camera..I know it's a common bug, but how do I fix it



## jwesty (Dec 29, 2011)

Allright... So I've been messing with my Wife's Moto D2G. I've run with Liberty, Liquid, and now CM9 (thanks to X13thAngelX for the port). A known bug is that the camera doesn't work which seems to be fairly common with a lot of early Roms. My Wife uses the camera a lot and rather than being shot or buried alive, I thought I would dig around a bit before reverting. I'm happy with CM9 and more importantly she's REALLy happy with CM9.

I'm trying to understand where the build might have gotten messed up when compiled. I think this question is deeper than just a problem with this ROM. Hoping I can find where is the information stored that controls how the camera behaves? There has got to be a configuration file that's borked or perhaps a lib/driver messed up. Any ideas where to start guys? I don't think it's simply an apk replace, but I'm willing to try whatever you might have in mind. I'm comfortable with SBF, wipes,blah blah....

Thanks

Westy


----------



## jwesty (Dec 29, 2011)

UPDATE.. more digging around and I found another post in the CM9 section:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19651-cm-9-user-thread-d2g/page__st__150__p__564657#entry564657



angryshuna said:


> Anyway to make this change from the phone?
> 
> find this: ro.media.capture.classification=classE
> 
> change "classE" to "classF", the camera works very well (not included recorder though).


Moving this to the CM9 thread....


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

I believe _*both*_ the camera & camcorder worked flawlessly on CM7 if that's an option (at least it does on the D2). Latest releases are mentioned in the thread, not in the OP.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3069-dev-threaddroid-2-global-cm7-with-gingerbread-leak-kernel/page__st__2950


----------



## jwesty (Dec 29, 2011)

joeblow789 said:


> I believe _*both*_ the camera & camcorder worked flawlessly on CM7 if that's an option (at least it does on the D2). Latest releases are mentioned in the thread, not in the OP.
> http://rootzwiki.com.../page__st__2950


Thanks joeblow... I'll have a look!


----------



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

I've stuck with GB builds on my D2G because I insist on a reliable camera too. Regardless of the ROM, as long as it is based on a GB kernel I recommend this tweak posted by PhantomGamers:
http://sundergaming....gbcamerafix.zip

I'm not a MIUI user, but I do recommend the MIUI camera apk:
https://www.google.com/search?q=MIUIcamera_v17_Fixed2.apk&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a


----------



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Crocadile said:


> I've stuck with GB builds on my D2G because I insist on a reliable camera too. Regardless of the ROM, as long as it is based on a GB kernel I recommend this tweak posted by PhantomGamers:
> http://sundergaming....gbcamerafix.zip
> 
> I'm not a MIUI user, but I do recommend the MIUI camera apk:
> https://www.google.c...lient=firefox-a


I too like the MIUI camera. The above camera patch isn't necessary if you get one of the latest builds, its already built in. I run this rom and have not a single problem! http://goo.im/roms/RandPooka/Pooka-CM4D2we-GB-20120330.zip


----------

